# FS: Various SA Fish



## SophieThomas (May 12, 2010)

Five 7.5cm (3") Silver Dollars (Metynnis argenteus): $30 for all *-gone*
These are schooling fish so I will not separate them.

2 Wild caught female Apistogramma Cacatuoides- very beautiful colour: $9 each (bought for $15 each) *on hold*

13 Endlers (6 males 7 females): $10 *-gone*

Pictures of apistos are further down

*All prices are obo

Will trade for Gouramis or Cardinal Tetras*


----------



## SophieThomas (May 12, 2010)

b u m p e t y b u m p b u m p


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

Any chances you're coming closer to Burnaby/Vancouver area? I would like some endlers  But you're too far away for me


----------



## SophieThomas (May 12, 2010)

I on occasion make it out that way so I will post when I will be if they are still available.


----------



## SophieThomas (May 12, 2010)

Oh, I will trade for gouramis. We are only selling these guys to make way for a gourami tank


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

do u have any nice male endlers?..


----------



## SophieThomas (May 12, 2010)

I have 6 males and 1 that I think is maturing into another male. The green and orange is very vibrant.


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

I just moved to abby.. would mind taking a look on my way hope can you pm me ur address and number.. gonna try my hand at breeding them (heard there like guppies but smaller).. i have 1 female in my tank so she seems lonely


----------



## SophieThomas (May 12, 2010)

Pm sent


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

If your looking for this type 
Google Image Result for http://www.tropicalfishandaquariums.com/Gouramis/BlueGourami4.jpg

I have 2 very healthy ones about 2-3 inches long . I would be VERY interested in your silver dollars to go with the 7 I have in the 180 ( wouldn't that look sweet  ) unfortunatly your way out there .  Maybe you could help out infrared and myself at the same time .  ) If your interested I will give ya 30 for the silver follars and you could have the gourami's for your troubles ....if that appeals to you .
bill


----------



## SophieThomas (May 12, 2010)

Bump Bump


----------



## SophieThomas (May 12, 2010)

Apistogrammas still available. Make an offer


----------



## SophieThomas (May 12, 2010)

Will also accept tetras for the apistos.


----------



## donjuan_corn (May 6, 2010)

SophieThomas said:


> Apistogrammas still available. Make an offer


do you have pictures? i have shitty security at work not sure if there are pictures on this site, can you email me the pics [email protected]

Might want the Apistogramma Cacatuoides.

Thanks.


----------



## SophieThomas (May 12, 2010)

Millionth edit: lol Their colours vary quite a lot with stress as well as food type. After eating live food they are very vibrant


----------



## SophieThomas (May 12, 2010)

I just realized I promised pictures and didn't put any up! Way to go me, lol.


----------



## donjuan_corn (May 6, 2010)

Do you ever come towards Burnaby? i'll take them.


----------



## SophieThomas (May 12, 2010)

We will be heading out somewhat in that direction on Saturday evening. Other than that we don't plan on being out there for another few weeks (need to visit Island Pets). Would Saturday work?


----------



## donjuan_corn (May 6, 2010)

Sat is great, pm'd


----------



## SophieThomas (May 12, 2010)

Still available. Not suitable tankmates


----------



## Colin (Aug 13, 2010)

PM Sent for the apisto's

Very familiar with apistogramma cacatuoides. Bred them for a few years...


----------

